# Help! My Ragdoll keeps urinating in the bedroom - breaking my heart :(



## gagun (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi guys 

I have a ragdoll who is almost two years old - we recently moved home (there were cats here with the previous owners) and he has become increasingly difficult to live with. He bullies my other cat (a female tabby) and has begun to urinate in the bedroom on a nightly basis, waking my husband and I up from midnight through to 4am in the morning. I have changed their food to organic, free range (free from any preservatives etc), which they both love. I have placed more scratching posts around the house and have increased the amount of playtime we have together. He's still not stopping with the urinating - I have to get up and carry him to the kitty litter on a nightly basis otherwise he urinates on the carpet. I'm exhausted and my husband is now talking about re-homing him, which will just break my heart - but I want to do what is best for the animal and not what is best for me. Has anyone had any experience with this and have any suggestions? Thank you! 

gg


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

has your cat been checked by a vet to see if he has any urinary tract infections ???? Until that has been done... well... that really has to be done first. 

The fact this came on after the move of house... well idiopathic UTIs are often brought on by stress. Yoy really must get him to a vet as soon as possible.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

as tje said, has he been to the vet incase of a uti?

is he neutered? you said cats were in the house before? this might have scared him plus the move = stressed kitty, so his piddling!

can you just shut the bedroom door? keep him out? with his toys/food/etc?

also some feliways plug ins and spray might help?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i agree with the others about getting him checked out at the vet to make sure he doesnt have any problems. otherwise it sounds very much like a behavioural problem.
you mentioned that there were other cats there, this could be why as he can still smell them and wetting the bed is his way of saying he isnt happy, that is also why he is taking it out on my poor tabby.
i had the same trouble with my wegie nellie, she kept urinating at the front door (especially at night) when i first moved here, it then started again when i first got my other wegies and oliver my ragdoll.
i ended up putting her in the kitchen with the run of the uility room where there are litter trays and their run, where she prefers to urinate other than the trays. in fact she was actually put in there with te cats that she wasnt happy with, but it seemed to work.
i did this for a couple of months and now she is fine. 
you are never going to stop him urinating on the bed where as far as he is concerned is quite natural. so you are going to have to break him of the habit.
another possibility is buying a dog crate and put him in it at night with his own tray, food and water. i was going to do that with nellie but in the end i didnt need to.
there is also a cat litter out called 'cat attract' which is suppose to attract them to use the litter.
these are all possibilities that were put to me when i had the same problem by nellie's breeder, i was that desperate i thought i would have to rehome her.
but now she is fine
good luck


----------



## gagun (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi guys 

Thanks so much for the advice! 

Oscar has been neutered and has been checked out by the vet four times... no sign of any infection at all... 

I've tried to keep him out of the bedroom but he scratches and screams and cries... I managed to keep it up for two hours but after that had to relent, he sounded like he was going to be sick... 

I've been given a tip to wash down the carpets with biological washing powder, and then go over the top very lightly with surgical spirit - last night there was no peeing!! he went straight to sleep!! hurrah!! :thumbup:

This morning he was about to pee on the bed though so  not quite there yet... I will definitely try out some of your suggestions and let you know how I go... 

Thank you so much! Lovely to have people out there that have been through the same thing and lived to tell the tale! 

gagun


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i know it is hard to say no to him being in the bedroom, but unless you are he will keep on doing it. you have to shut him out and as i said nellie was shut in the kitchen with litter trays. she got the idea in the end.
with regards to the biogradable washing powder and surgical spirit, i have tried this but i find it doesnt always work. you just have to persevere.


----------

